# Download current ASX codes



## itrdc5 (15 April 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone know where I can download a current list of all ASX codes?

Something like S&P's XAO list but for all tradeable shares.

Thanks.


----------



## wanky (15 April 2008)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/downloadCsv/ASXListedCompanies.csv


----------



## itrdc5 (15 April 2008)

Cool. Thanks Wanky.


----------

